# Day of Defeat crashes when joining a game



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello everyone

I have the following problem.
When I try to run Day of Defeat (not source), and create/join a game, the game crashes me to desktop.

OS: Windows Vista Ultimate x64bit
Memory: 4GB Ram
Motherboard: Asus P5Q-Pro
Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad, Q4950 @ 2,66GHz
Graphic Card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series, 512 MB GDDR3

DirectX version 10

Hope you can help me

Thanks in advance
Xanthom

EDIT:
I should perhaps add, that I just installed Steam on this computer and never tried it before. The computer is 2 weeks old, so there shouldn't be any hardware issues


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

yes, but did you updated your grapich card drivers?


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

A cd followed with the graphic card, I installed the driver from there.

And the computer runs all other games Ive tried without any problem so I wouldnt think it was a driver problem.

I thought that it maybe was because DoD was an old game and doesnt work on Vista x64bit..


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

System Requirements 

*Minimum: *1.7 GHz Processor, 512MB RAM, DirectX® 8 level Graphics Card, Windows® Vista/XP/2000, Mouse, Keyboard, Internet Connection
*Recommended: *Pentium 4 processor (3.0GHz, or better), 1GB RAM, DirectX® 9 level Graphics Card, Windows® Vista/XP/2000, Mouse, Keyboard, Internet Connection

Do you meet these, I think yes.


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

i can play crysis on this computer, as i said, the hardware shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm sorry to tell you this, but I poted the system requirements for Day of Defeat source, sry didn't notice that you have the not source version, so here are the ral system requirements 
Day of Defeat
Minimum:
- OS: Windows 95/98SE/ME/NT/2000/XP
- CPU: 450 MHz Pentium III or higher
- RAM: 64 MB
- CD-ROM/DVD-ROM: 4X speed
- Video: 16MB DirectX 8.1 compatible 3D accelerator
- Input: Keyboard, mouse, and Interet connection

Recommended:
- CPU: 750 MHz Pentium III or better
- RAM: 128 MB
- Input: Broadband internet connection


How you can see, it's not Vista compatible, sorry.

Hope I helped you, smartguy01.


----------



## Classics (Apr 23, 2007)

Smartguy01,
Just because it doesn't state that its Vista Compatible doesn't mean its not. I still play Starcraft.

xanthom,
A few things

Do you have the 4850 or the 4870
Find out and download the appropriate Vista 64 bit driver from here http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
Be sure to uninstall the old driver from the device manager and make sure to check "Delete the driver software for this device" befor installing the new driver.

Next go into the DoD folder and right click the main exeuctable file and select "Properties" then the tab "Compatibility" Then check "Run this program in compatibility mode for:" select "Windows XP".
Also, if you have User Account Control enabled, Check "Run this program as an administrator"

Try running DoD again, and hopefully it will work for you. If not post back and I'll see what else I can do for you.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

OK, sorry *classics *I didn't want to bother him with the drivers because he said the computer is new and he got all the drivers on a cd discs, so see ya, smartguy01.


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

haha its a bit embarresing because I assembled the computer myself, but I threw the graphic card box away and I dont remember which model it was... 
Does it show up somewhere on the computer? (btw. I think my driver is up to date)

P.S. Will try running with XP combatibility and Admin in a few minutes


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, I just tried running with XP combatibility and Admin, I still get the same error.

Btw should mention, when I try to join a server, 10% of the times it gets the map loaded, and I can run around for like 5 seconds before the game just shuts down

and 90% of the time the game freezes (have to go to task manager to shut it down) when loading a map at the message "Establishing network connection to server"


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

If you run a firewall, make sure it premits the access to the web for DoD.


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

yea i thought about that too, but why is the game crashing in single player mode also then?


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah , that makes no sence either. Have you tried reinstalling the game?


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

no, i will try do that


----------



## Classics (Apr 23, 2007)

Smartguy01,
I didn't mean for my comment to be offensive, and I'm sorry if it did.



> Have you tried reinstalling the game


That was my next suggestion. Also go into the device manager and look under "Display adapters" that should tell you the model number. If it does not, you should be able to find it on the card itself, or the Driver CD.

The problem could also be that it is not compatible in a 64 bit OS. But if this was the case I doubt that it would even initially launch.

Edit*
Also try playing another game running off the HL Engine (CS 1.6, HL1, TFC) if passable to rule out 64bit compatibility.


----------



## Classics (Apr 23, 2007)

Also try right clicking dod in steam and going to properties and set the launch options to 

"-autoconfig -32bit -sw -noipx -d3d"
(remove quotes)

If the works then remove one at a time until it starts crashing again, and then you will have isolated the problem (I have a feeling 32bit, or d3d will fix it)

*On a side note make sure to update your DirectX


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

getting the same error with CS 1.6.. 

tried reinstalling, same error.

And checked my drivers, they are up to date


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

ok i will try adding the launch options.. will be back with info in ~30 min


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

yea now it worked 

but only as long as i use the "run in a window" unfortunately, cause you cant see the whole screen


----------



## Classics (Apr 23, 2007)

Set the in game resolution to your desktop resolution and try that

*edit
And don't run it in a window, I have a feeling that will work. Let me know and we'll go from there.


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok theres still some problems

First. As soon as I start running fullscreen, the game crashes

Second. It's not always I can join servers, around 50-60% of the times it freezes at the step "Establishing network connection to server"


----------



## Classics (Apr 23, 2007)

> It's not always I can join servers, around 50-60% of the times it freezes at the step "Establishing network connection to server"


 This seems like a different problem. So we will work on that after we get full screen going.

What resolution are you running on your desktop
What resolution are you running in game


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

same resolution on desktop as in game: 1680 x 1050

btw. thanks a lot for the help u already gave me, really appreciate it


----------



## Classics (Apr 23, 2007)

No problem.

Try running the game in the lowest non-windscreen resolution, it should probably be 800x600 for a game that old.


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

cant test it because right now it doesnt seem like i can join any servers at all


----------



## Classics (Apr 23, 2007)

try creating a server?


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

yea didnt do that on purpose because then we had to account for another variable.. but i'll try it anyways then


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

Now this is strange. I tried as the first thing to run in fullscreen while the game was on 1680 x 1050 resolution, and this time it didn't crash.


----------



## Classics (Apr 23, 2007)

Bonus.

Now what firewall are you running?


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

uhm.. 

The standard windows firewall, and my antivirus is Kaspersky Internet security


----------



## Classics (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are using a router, does it have
A Firewall
Port Forwarding
DMZ


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah I have a router:
ZyXEL P-320W

It has a firewall, I don't know about the other 2


----------



## Classics (Apr 23, 2007)

Try using this
http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/ZyXEL/P-320W/Counter_Strike.htm


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

ok tried it, but they tell me to set up a static IP before I can use it.

Problem is, I lose internet connection when making the static IP, following the guide step by step

And yes I know the guide told me to call my ISP, but can't right now since its the middle of the night hehe

Anyway I'm off to bed, will check up on it tomorrow. Thanks for the help so far


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Classics said:


> No problem.
> 
> Try running the game in the lowest non-windscreen resolution, it should probably be 800x600 for a game that old.


Your stealing my words, I was just reading your late-night coversation, when i bumped into the post that he can't run it in full screen with his ussual resolution, so I tought, " run it in 800x600 " and you just wrote it, heh, funny ha? Well while I was reading I didn't catch up something: Has DoD premitted access to the web? Have you tried running the game in fullscreen 800x600 resolution?

Good morning, smartguy01


----------



## Von_TUFF (Oct 17, 2008)

This is a very interesting post for me, as I just purchased a new computer and it is almost exactly the same as Xanthom's. 

I also have had to perform a hard reboot when I try to play DoD, which is one of my fav games. I also have Vista 64 bit installed.

Anyway, I followed classic's instructions for the launch options and that has helped to an extent, I now only get CTD's instead of a total computer lock when it boots me from DoD. 

However, I still seem to be getting booted...for a while it was running ok in 800x600 mode. At the moment I seem to be getting booted no matter what mode I am running it in. 

Surely there is a solution here??


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

Smartguy01 said:


> Your stealing my words, I was just reading your late-night coversation, when i bumped into the post that he can't run it in full screen with his ussual resolution, so I tought, " run it in 800x600 " and you just wrote it, heh, funny ha? Well while I was reading I didn't catch up something: Has DoD premitted access to the web? Have you tried running the game in fullscreen 800x600 resolution?
> 
> Good morning, smartguy01


I got it to run in fullscreen in normal resolution. It just suddenly worked... 

But I still have the problem that I, sometimes, can get past the step "Establishing network connection to server" and sometimes cant.

Btw, to check if it was the router which caused problems, I tried to run the game from my old computer, and it has no problems.
So I guess its my computer that blocks it, which is strange because I have already allowed permission for DoD + Steam to launch


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay.

Tried turning off my antivirus' protection, the windows firewall, and the routers firewall.

Still couldn't join

PS. Wont be back until tomorrow


----------



## Classics (Apr 23, 2007)

Try disconnecting the router and plugging your computer right into the modem to eliminate the chance that it is the router.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't think that the modem will be enough fast to connetc to the server, it won't be able to connect either, that's my opinion.


----------



## Classics (Apr 23, 2007)

Smartguy01,
I'm just trying to eliminate the router as the problem.


----------



## xanthom (Oct 15, 2008)

Ehm.. The cables run inside a wall, can only connect from the router unfortunately, but I still think the router would be eliminated as a problem when you think about I didn't have problems joining servers with my old computer..


----------



## Classics (Apr 23, 2007)

I found this

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=5688-IFHZ-2170

If you took my previous advice on running in "compatibility mode", and "run as administrator" then try disabling these functions.

EDIT
Also apply the updates from the linked site, as they are not automatically updated by vista.


----------

